# 2008 SAAB Fly to the Finish code words thread



## bas

Here was 2007. I suspect as previous years, they will be close to the same. (But I don't see stage 1 word on the 2007 list.. )

7.5.08 - Stage 1 = "SAAB"
7.6.08 - Stage 2 = "ECHELON"
7.7.08 - Stage 3 = "AERODYNAMIC"
7.8.08 - Stage 4 = "EFFICIENCY" 
7.9.08 - Stage 5 = "BORN FROM JETS"
7.10.08 -Stage 6 = "SPRINT"
7.11.08 -Stage 7 = "PODIUM"
7.12.08 -Stage 8 = "JET INSPIRED"
7.13.08 -Stage 9 = "DESCENT"
7.14.08 - Rest = "

looks like we blew it this year..




Here is last years list.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=99967&highlight=flytothefinish

Unofficial word list from below:

RPM
breakaway
drafting
feed zone
genenral classification
turbo
peloton
yellow jersey
white jersey
sprint
climb
cadence
green jersey
gear
shift
tour
paris
time trial
team car
performance
efficiency
versus
born from jets
cervelo
acceleration
slipstream
saddle
attack
Ignition
brittany
descent
heart rate
power
gap
alps


----------



## KenS

*Same code for Stage 1 -2008*

-----------------

Saab


----------



## ArmySlowRdr

also RPM works for day 1.


----------



## edhchoe

breakaway
drafting
feed zone
genenral classification


----------



## edhchoe

turbo


----------



## edhchoe

peloton


----------



## edhchoe

yellow jersey


----------



## edhchoe

green jersey


----------



## edhchoe

white jersey


----------



## edhchoe

sprint
climb
cadence


----------



## edhchoe

gear
shift
tour
paris
time trial


----------



## edhchoe

team car


----------



## edhchoe

performance
efficiency
versus
born from jets
cervelo


----------



## CleavesF

damn edhchoe... you are on it.

bicycling
polka dot jersey
fly


----------



## edhchoe

acceleration
slipstream
saddle
attack


----------



## bas

edhchoe said:


> acceleration
> slipstream
> saddle
> attack


please -  calm down and edit your previous posts and keep them in one the next time you go :crazy:


----------



## traumabill

echelon


----------



## GrantHenninger

Ignition
SportCombi


----------



## ArmySlowRdr

high road was supposed to work today according to their Widget. But no dice.
fuggers had the same problems last year issuing code words that were invalid until they fixed the bugs.


----------



## KenS

*Stage 3 word*

7.5.08 - Stage 1 = "SAAB"
7.6.08 - Stage 2 = "ECHELON"
7.7.08 - Stage 3 = "AERODYNAMIC"


----------



## popijininsky

brittany
descent
heart rate
power
gap
alps


----------



## jsedlak

Has anyone ever won anything from this?


----------



## GrantHenninger

jsedlak said:


> Has anyone ever won anything from this?


If you read the rules they only give out one yellow jersey a day. They are giving away one polka dot jersey a day on July 13, 14, 20, 22, & 23. And they are giving away two polka dot jersey and a bike, one each on July 15th and 21st. It wouldn't surprise me if nobody here wins.


----------



## cocojoy

*more words*

fly
hydration

if you download/refresh the widget each day, you get more words


----------



## frankobones

jsedlak said:


> Has anyone ever won anything from this?


i won a team discovery key chain in '06 but none of the shops i tried to redeem the prize at participated in the program because they said it was a waste of their time since no one ever wins. go figure.


----------



## bugeater

The "time trial" code works repeatedly.


----------



## DrSmile

Until it tells you that you've entered all the code words.


----------



## Carbon Foot

Stage 4 word of the day is "born from jets".


----------



## frankobones

frankobones said:


> i won a team discovery key chain in '06 but none of the shops i tried to redeem the prize at participated in the program because they said it was a waste of their time since no one ever wins. go figure.


i just realized i had my contests mixed up, that was the old trek/bob roll contest. hope i didn't get anyones hopes up.


----------



## mtbykr

*well*



Carbon Foot said:


> Stage 4 word of the day is "born from jets".



Stage 5 is "born from jets"........i missed stage 4


----------



## bugeater

"Efficiency" was the Stage 4 code. Also for that day, "Hammering" was the bicycling.com code.


----------



## croatian26

Anyone win anything yet. So far, I've been able to get the "sorry, try again" every time


----------



## bugeater

"Sprint" was the Stage 6 code and "First Class" was that day's Bicycling.com code.

"Podium" was today's Stage 7 code and "Musette" was the Bicycling.com code.


----------



## ssm10

* I saw "time bonus" on Bicycle.com earlier. It works multiple times like "time trial".

Compiled list from entried so far...

acceleration aerodynamic alps attack
bicycling "born from jets" breakaway brittany
cadence cervelo climb descent
drafting echelon efficiency "feed zone"
"first class" fly gap gear
"general classification" "green jersey" hammering "heart rate"
"high road" hydration ignition musette
paris peloton performance podium
"polka dot jersey" power RPM SAAB
saddle shift slipstream sportcombi
sprint "team car" "time bonus" * "time trial" *
tour turb versus "white jersey"
"yellow jersey"


----------



## bugeater

"Jet Inspired" was the Stage 8 code word. I didn't see anything on Bicycling.com, so perhaps they realized that they posted two codes yesterday.


----------



## Blazer203

*winners list*

per the official rules

15. Winner List: Winner List requests will only be accepted after the promotion end date (midnight July 27th) and no later than October 31, 2008. For the Winner List, send an email with subject line: "E – Fly to the Finish, Winner List Request," to [email protected]. 

per the rules this is only open to the 50 United States and the District of Columbia.
hopefully a winner will be posted that is close to somebody here so we can see if its real.

the instant win game isnt even based on the chance of the spin, its based on a time.

_ Instant Win Game: Thirty (30) random, computer-generated winning times, one per day for each prize listed below, will be generated during the Promotion Period. If you are the first player to play the Instant Win Game at or after one of the randomly generated times, you will be a potential instant winner of the prize indicated._

so if the time for the day is 11 o'clock at night you dont even have a chance any time before that......


----------



## gerrit

Interesting info about the winning times... Thanks!  The following are the codes I got so far... does anyone have the missing widget & bicycling.com codes? 

*Date ; Versus ; Bicycling ; Widget*
7.5.08 - Stage 1 ; Saab ; ; 
7.6.08 - Stage 2 ; Echelon ; ; 
7.7.08 - Stage 3 ; Aerodynamic ; ; 
7.8.08 - Stage 4 ; Efficiency ; Hammering ; 
7.9.08 - Stage 5 ; Born From Jets ; ; 
7.10.08 -Stage 6 ; Sprint ; First Class ; General Classification
7.11.08 – Stage 7 ; Podium ; Musette ; Swede
7.12.08 – Stage 8 ; Jet Inspired ; ; Slipstream
7.13.08 – Stage 9 ; ; ; Hanging On


----------



## Sojourneyman

Stage 9 - versus - descent


----------



## wmichladiesman

7/14 bicycling.com- ascent, widget- drafting, versuswap.com- breakaway
7/15 bicycling.com- Domestique, widget- Heart Rate, versuswap.com-
7/16 vs- bicycling, widget- slope, bicycling.com- supersonic
7/17
7/18 bicycling.com- Tour, widget- Power and Control, vs-
7/19
7/20
7/21 vs- performance, widget- disc wheel, bicycling.com- chasers, email- chase


----------



## Sojourneyman

Oh what trash. The wheel stopped on 'polka dot jersey and bike' for half a second then moved to the try again position.


----------



## flagusco

*not a very fun contest*

They could give out more prizes or more free spins. I entered every single one of the valid codes today and didn't get anything, not even a free spin. I always hate these flash based spin things because they aren't truly random...there's a set spin number or login that awards prizes, otherwise they would be giving away too much stuff for free.


----------



## Dart

"Sorry, Try Again"
Insanity = Doing the same thing repeatedly and expecting a different result.
Has anyone gotten anything playing the game? I'm 0-fer so far.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Dart said:


> "Sorry, Try Again"
> Insanity = Doing the same thing repeatedly and expecting a different result.
> Has anyone gotten anything playing the game? I'm 0-fer so far.


yup...the contest really sucks.


----------



## flagusco

*once again, nothing*

2 more tries, 2 more fails. They could at least have some kind of secondary sweepstakes by having all your tries be thrown into a hat...


----------



## Canth

*Prizes One per day for the instant game July 21st includes a bike.*

Instant Win Game prizes: i) TWENTY-THREE (23) PHASE ONE PRIZES (one per day from June 28-July 12, July 16-July 19 and July 24-July 27, 2008): Yellow Jersey. Jersey may be signed. Sponsors will determine the size of the jersey and the person that will sign it (if applicable) in their sole discretion. ARV: $50. ii) FIVE (5) PHASE TWO PRIZE (one per day on July 13, 14, 20, 22, & 23, 2008): Polka Dot Jersey. Jersey may be signed. Sponsors will determine the size of the jersey and the person that will sign it (if applicable) in their sole discretion. ARV: $140. iii) TWO (2) PHASE THREE PRIZES (one per day on July 15th and July 21st, 2008): Polka Dot Jersey and Cervélo SLC-SL Bicycle. Jersey may be signed. 

So DON'T expect to win putting in a code every day I noticed about 90 people looking at the thread.


----------



## incripshin

I just want the Saab. A cervelo would be pretty nice, too, but the Saab is all I want. Entering every code word at once would be just fine to me.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

anyone have stage 10 on?


----------



## jladams97

I watched Stage 10 several times and never saw the code word. Generally they put it up 2 or 3 times during the stage, but if they did that on Stage 10, I managed to miss it over and over and over! I wasn't ever watching without distraction, so maybe I did keep missing it--still, it seems to me unlikely; I'm wondering if they even had one that day. Or maybe they only put it up in the first couple of hours that morning--remember, that was one of those days where the first airing is really long and where later airings cut out the first couple hours of the first airing.

Josh


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

jladams97 said:


> I watched Stage 10 several times and never saw the code word. Generally they put it up 2 or 3 times during the stage, but if they did that on Stage 10, I managed to miss it over and over and over! I wasn't ever watching without distraction, so maybe I did keep missing it--still, it seems to me unlikely; I'm wondering if they even had one that day. Or maybe they only put it up in the first couple of hours that morning--remember, that was one of those days where the first airing is really long and where later airings cut out the first couple hours of the first airing.
> 
> Josh


probably the one that you could get the car for. they show it once during some boring commercial segment that most of us skipped.


----------



## JimmyKing

Power and Control
Pack
Jet Inspired
Off the Back
Gradient
Chasers
Energy
Disc Wheel
Bobke
Champagne
Team Director
Soar
Wattage


----------



## silverschala

*Has anyone won? Yep!*



jsedlak said:


> Has anyone ever won anything from this?


My brother "Mr Lucky" won the yellow jersey yesterday! grrr he wins everything! But they sent him the confirmation email and told him it would come in 8-10 weeks and it was the contest runners descrestion on who would sign it.... so I just wanted to let everyone know that people do win, cuz I know alot of my friends who think no one ever does...


----------



## intergalacticman

hey thanks the words all work but its totally useless to expect a prize from the spin game, its just a waste of time inbetween entering code words. all i really want is the bike, and ill prolly sell the saab.


----------



## edhchoe

I would keep the Saab and Cervelo. I could use both. I would not have any use for the yellow jersey or polka dot jersey. I would probably sell them on ebay.


----------



## intergalacticman

hey guys i need the ones for sunday the 20th, stage 14 i think


----------



## Vredstein

I found this, which is pretty much the most comprehensive list I've seen so far:

http://www.krakov.com/blog/?p=40


----------



## Lord krankenstein

*Time Trial finish*

this may come down to another Greg Lemond time trial finish tour


----------

